# can pigeon find out that i am shaking their eggs (addling eggs)



## Pigeon 1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

I have a wild pigeon couple making nest in my balcony ... i have decided to let them stay but i will shake their eggs (addling eggs) .... so that i can give them a good safe home without adding more pigeon to the pigeon population in my area ...... these are my questions please help

1. can pigeon find out that i am shaking their eggs (addling eggs)
2. will they be sad for not having any babies
3. can i do this for 10 years (i will let them have 2 babies once every year)
4. do they need 2 nest (one with dead eggs and second for new eggs) or they will just lay 2 new eggs in the same nest with the old discarded eggs
5. how long will they stay knowing that the eggs aren't hatching for 5-6 times in a row


----------



## pigeonsareamazing1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Pigeon 1234 said:


> I have a wild pigeon couple making nest in my balcony ... i have decided to let them stay but i will shake their eggs (addling eggs) .... so that i can give them a good safe home without adding more pigeon to the pigeon population in my area ...... these are my questions please help
> 
> 1. can pigeon find out that i am shaking their eggs (addling eggs)
> 2. will they be sad for not having any babies
> ...


 Hi,
ad point 2 - yes they will - they sit on them for quite a few weeks before they give up....the female usually trying for even longer 'to make it work'.... but if you have no other option I would replace them on day 1 with 'chalk eggs' - I would be too worried to do the shaking of eggs and potentially having a malformed chick survive..... - it's really easy to shape white chalk (like for children's drawings outside - the thick one, non poisonous - egg shaped. They will sit on them nevertheless.... 
I would remove the 'chalk eggs' once they stop sitting on them - that gives them the opportunity to use the same place again.... they will not put new eggs next to the dead eggs.... 
Depending on weather, if you let them have their first chicks, they will be busy with bringing them up etc for longer and you will not have to remove them 5-6 times in a row as they ll have less time throughout the year....
Hope that helps.


----------



## Pigeon 1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

pigeonsareamazing1 said:


> Hi,
> ad point 2 - yes they will - they sit on them for quite a few weeks before they give up....the female usually trying for even longer 'to make it work'.... but if you have no other option I would replace them on day 1 with 'chalk eggs' - I would be too worried to do the shaking of eggs and potentially having a malformed chick survive..... - it's really easy to shape white chalk (like for children's drawings outside - the thick one, non poisonous - egg shaped. They will sit on them nevertheless....
> I would remove the 'chalk eggs' once they stop sitting on them - that gives them the opportunity to use the same place again.... they will not put new eggs next to the dead eggs....
> Depending on weather, if you let them have their first chicks, they will be busy with bringing them up etc for longer and you will not have to remove them 5-6 times in a row as they ll have less time throughout the year....
> Hope that helps.


hi, 
first of all thanks for replying .... i tried addling but it didn't work i checked with my mobile led (egg candling) .... egg color didn't change from yellow to orange ... so i just boiled the eggs ... now hen is sitting on them ... image link (wild pigeon) 

i used an old led monitor box ..... also made a perch for the male pigeon (its not good but it gets the work done)... and placed a bowl wrapped in cloth for eggs (as you can see in the image)

i like your idea of chalk eggs thanks (i will give it a try)

BY "remove them 5-6 times" I meant 5-6 times in the whole year .... i know its bad for hen health if i keep removing eggs .... that's why i am letting her sit on boiled eggs .... what i was trying to ask is this .... what if male pigeon says ''we are not having any babies for months because this guy is doing something to our eggs lets re-locate " ..... i am giving them food and water ... i like having them as my pets but i can't let them multiply


----------



## LustStarrr (Mar 4, 2020)

You can also buy fake eggs online - I got mine from eBay, but other sites like Amazon & AliExpress also have them. This Palomacy page has more info about swapping out real eggs for fake ones: How to Replace Real Eggs with Fakes to Prevent Breeding - . I've had great success doing it with my balcony birds - it keeps them interested in sitting on the fake eggs for longer, before they start the process of breeding & laying the next lot, thus causing them to deplete their calcium less, & minimising the chance of prolapse or egg binding.


----------



## Pigeon 1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

LustStarrr said:


> You can also buy fake eggs online - I got mine from eBay, but other sites like Amazon & AliExpress also have them. This Palomacy page has more info about swapping out real eggs for fake ones: How to Replace Real Eggs with Fakes to Prevent Breeding - . I've had great success doing it with my balcony birds - it keeps them interested in sitting on the fake eggs for longer, before they start the process of breeding & laying the next lot, thus causing them to deplete their calcium less, & minimising the chance of prolapse or egg binding.


i do want to buy fake eggs but they are not available online in my location (out of stock) ... and even if its available its package of 10+ eggs and i need only 2 ..... so i have decided make fake eggs of my own (with chalk or whatever works)


----------

